# Gencon collar



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone else got one of these??

Toke Buddy for a walk today and he was going crazy he was trying to pull so much he was choking!! HE kept gagging i thought he was going to be sick! i double checked id put it on correct and i had .??


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I had a look online at them when I saw them recommended on another forum. I was thinking about getting headcollars for the girls for when the boys are holding them. Didnt really like the look of the gencon and will be going with the gentle leader which was the one I used at the dog club. 

Reason I like the gentle leader? Because the collar part and the noseband part run separately which means if the dog hooks the noseband off you still have them securely on the collar. You can also wean them off the headcollar by slipping the noseband when the dog is walking nicely and then slip it back on again if it starts pulling again. The dog learns the way to keep the noseband off is to walk nicely.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Soo said:


> I had a look online at them when I saw them recommended on another forum. I was thinking about getting headcollars for the girls for when the boys are holding them. Didnt really like the look of the gencon and will be going with the gentle leader which was the one I used at the dog club.
> 
> Reason I like the gentle leader? Because the collar part and the noseband part run separately which means if the dog hooks the noseband off you still have them securely on the collar. You can also wean them off the headcollar by slipping the noseband when the dog is walking nicely and then slip it back on again if it starts pulling again. The dog learns the way to keep the noseband off is to walk nicely.


I like the sound of these...great advice as usual Sheilagh


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been tempted by these head collars in the past,I have read all about them and the reviews are brilliant, but then I suppose owners website reveiws may not be the most unbaised in the world!
Basically I thought they worked from the off and the dogs didn't find them uncomfortable??? Oh I think Kendal may use one on the dane she walks, its worth asking her!! I think thats what prompted me to check them out.................


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think most dogs will find a headcollar uncomfortable to start with. They have never had anything over their nose before so will fight it for a short period the same as if you stuck something sticky like a plaster on their nose.

Most will get accustomed to fairly quickly tho if they are used properly. Make sure you are not in the habit of holding the lead tight or you will make the headcollar really uncomfortable all the time. The lead should be loose unless the dog hits the end of it when you should gently but firmly bring them back into position and loosen the lead again.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have the same problem with Daisy pulling but after reading up a bit I went for a front leading harness instead. The principle is the similar in that if they pull they end up facing towards you but I like the idea that it pulls on the body and not the face.

There is lots of great advice in this article:

http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/looseleashwalking/


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have the same problem with Daisy pulling but after reading up a bit I went for a front leading harness instead. The principle is the similar in that if they pull they end up facing towards you but I like the idea that it pulls on the body and not the face.
> 
> There is lots of great advice in this article:
> 
> http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/looseleashwalking/


Thanks great advice dx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought Maggie a head collar last night. She took to it quite quickly. I got a halti because this clips to the collar too in case she slips it off. Maggie is pretty good at walking when it's just me taking her and she knows where she is going but the minute it's anything exciting, which means more than one person walking with us or going some place new she is off pulling like a steam train! 
The effect was instant and she still wagged her tail the whole walk. I liked the fact that the halti has a padded nose band so it's nice and comfy for her. Emma x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

We bought Arthur a Gencon and it works really really well. I posted a similar thread a while back after I had been pulled all the way home! I will try and find the thread as it had some good advice on it. Arthur took to it within 5 mins and i shappy wearing it - the nose band doesnt slip up into his eyes as others can, if he pulls its a gentle pressure that pulls his nose towards you. The only thing I find with it is that the lead gets knotted in his neck fluff and can be difficult to get back off after a walk.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

The thread was called loose lead walking - im not sure if I can copy a link into the message - sorry Im not good at technology!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How is Buddy doing Donna? Have you tried the collar again? x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for asking Sarah,no weve been off lead walking this morning with friends,my friend had the gentle leader onher dog and she was happy with it and it also had a clip which stopped it from pulling tighter when the dog pulled.

Im doing some training with Mick on saturday so will let you know how i go.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

A nice relaxing walk then  I am sure Mick will be able to provide some good advice.  I think alot of our Cockapoos pull, Daisy is quite bad but when she sees a cat !  Not good when you are trying to jog with her and she pulls you off in a random direction!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought a gentle leader at lunchtime as I'm sure the Betty's Halti harness is
partly responsible for the matts appearing under her from armpits. I would stick
with a lead and collar but my dog walker is insisting which I can understand as Betty is a litlte minx for pulling when she sees childrrn or other dogs!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I went to get one today and they had none left anyway i tryed a cannie collar(i think?) which was no good as it was riding upwards towards his eyes,tryed on a front harness but i thought as you it would make matts so came home empty handed!

Anyway ive just had the most positive experience and i thought yay good for me and well done Buddy!! My neighbours think Buddys a handful as he likes to jump up etc anyway they have a new 10 week old jack russell she brought him out on his lead today to pick the girls up from the bus stop and as soon as she saw Buddy she picked him up saying she was frigtened he was going to hurt the puppy.

These reactions from people do upset me and yes Buddy was jumping up again but i was trying to explain its because your holding the puppy and he wants to say hi,i said Buddys really gentle with small dogs and hes got a great temperment and im sure if you just put him down it will be fine.

I can understand because of the size difference she didnt want to and normally i would leave it but i pushed it and in the end she did pop him on the floor OMG buddy was fantastic and she was shocked "hes so gentle with him" I said i know Buddys met lots and lots of different dogs he knows how to behave with them he's a very friendly dog .

When she picked him up ,he started jumping again and pulling but it was only because he wanted to play ,so im hopeing today was a step forward with his realationship with her,im so glad i pushed it and showed her how carm and gentle he can actually be.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I went to get one today and they had none left anyway i tryed a cannie collar(i think?) which was no good as it was riding upwards towards his eyes,tryed on a front harness but i thought as you it would make matts so came home empty handed!
> 
> Anyway ive just had the most positive experience and i thought yay good for me and well done Buddy!! My neighbours think Buddys a handful as he likes to jump up etc anyway they have a new 10 week old jack russell she brought him out on his lead today to pick the girls up from the bus stop and as soon as she saw Buddy she picked him up saying she was frigtened he was going to hurt the puppy.
> 
> ...


I can see both sides of this discussion. I have been known to scoop Hattie up when she has been relentlessly chased by over exuberent dogs who's owners have no control, having had a terrier savaged it is a frightening experience and what one person sees as playing is another persons view of bullying. Not everyone has a calm controllable dog and I would now always er on the side of caution, also if a human is attacked by a dog there is some redress unfortunatly there is no offence of dog on dog!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

My trainer said to never pick a dog up in a situation like that cos all it does is make the dog that has been picked up less sociable with other dogs and lets them think that they are superior , not saying this is correct but interesting thought


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That must of been very scary for you .
In this situation they were both on leads and once the puppy was on the floor both dogs were very happy to greet each other, it was all wagging tails etc and alot of sniffing going on,i can quite understand if you met a big dog who you didnt know on a walk that was jumping up wanting to play that you would feel more comfatable to pick up your dog.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So I tried out the gentle leader today...it's amazing - no pulling at all
Betty accepted it quite well with just a small amount of face rubbing. I just don't really like the look of them as it looks a bit like a muzzle therefore indicating you don't have a friendly dog...


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We love our Gencon head collar. It's worked from Day 1. Yes she rubs her face once it's taken off but she's brilliant with it on.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> My trainer said to never pick a dog up in a situation like that cos all it does is make the dog that has been picked up less sociable with other dogs and lets them think that they are superior , not saying this is correct but interesting thought


Yes I have also been told that and I agree in principal. Responsible dog owners will ask if you are happy for your dog to socialise with theirs and make sure if yours is on the lead they control their dog until they know. It is those who just let their dogs run riot and don't care about anyone else. In the perfect world of controlled trained dogs it would all be so simple!


----------

